# WordPress / WordPress-Adresse & Website-Adresse => Uncaught (in promise)



## crazy_chicken (19. November 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe ein WordPress Problem, vielleicht kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen?

Wenn ich bei den Einstellungen (Allgemein)
1) WordPress-Adresse (URL) auf "https://www.mydomain.de/wordpress" und
2) Website-Adresse (URL) auf "https://www.mydomain.de" setze

=> erhalte ich bei der Bearbeitungsseite der Post oder Neuerstellung eines Posts eine Fehlermeldung, dass die Beiträge nicht mehr gespeichert werden können.
"Aktualisierung fehlgeschlagen. Fehlermeldung: Die Antwort ist keine gültige JSON-Antwort."

Die Console zeigt folgende Fehlermeldung siehe auch Anhang:

Uncaught (in promise) {code: "invalid_json", message: "Die Antwort ist keine gültige JSON-Antwort."}
Uncaught (in promise) SyntaxError: Unexpected token < in JSON at position 0


Ich freue mich über jeden Tipp!

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## ikosaeder (20. November 2019)

Wenn du schreibst, du hast die Einstellungen geändert, hat es mit den vorherigen Einstellungen funktioniert?
Das Script erwartet einen JSON String und bekommt etwas anderes, vielleicht eine HTML Fehlerseite?

Vielleicht hilft es den Cache zu leeren:
https://wordpress.org/support/topic/5-0-2-error-after-clicking-on-create-post/#post-11016056


----------



## crazy_chicken (20. November 2019)

@ikosaeder wenn ich beide Felder auf "https://www.mydomain.de/wordpress" ändere, dann funktioniert alles.
Cache habe ich geleert, doch das hilft leider auch nicht


----------



## ikosaeder (20. November 2019)

Macht das denn an anderer Stelle Probleme? Sonst wäre das ein guter Workaround. 
Ich vermute, an irgendeiner Stelle wird etwas aus Wordpress aufgerufen aber dort wird auf Website-Adresse statt auf WordPress-Adresse verwiesen und das Skript bekommt die 404 Seite statt des erwarteten JSon String. Finde die Variablen, und finde wo sie benutzt werden.


----------



## ikosaeder (20. November 2019)

Achja data.min.js ist die minifizierte Version, ich denke einfacher ist das debuggen des ursprünglichen Codes und dann neu minifizieren.


----------



## crazy_chicken (20. November 2019)

Ich vermute REST API macht da Probleme.

Backend versucht die REST API aufzurufen unter "www.mydomain/wp-json/wp/v2/users/me?_locale=user " und bekommt 404 not found. 

ABER auch nach Umstellung  dieser Link funktioniert auch nicht
www.mydomain/wordpress/wp-json/wp/v2/users/me?_locale=user 

Sonst hätte ich über htaccess eine weiterleitung eingerichtet.
Weiß jemand vllt die Lösung hierzu?


----------



## ikosaeder (20. November 2019)

Nach Umstellung von was?
Wo liegt das Script, das aufgerufen werden soll? Dein Backend hat einen Bug. Es nimmt den Pfad $Webseite-Adresse/wp-json/wp/v2/......
anstelle von $WordPress-Adresse/wp-json/wp/v2/......


----------



## crazy_chicken (20. November 2019)

Nach Umstellung von:
2) Website-Adresse (URL) auf "https://www.mydomain.de"

Bug ist im Backend, ja.
Es nimmt den Pfad: $Webseite-Adresse/wp-json/wp/v2/......
anstelle von $WordPress-Adresse/wp-json/wp/v2/

ja, das ist richtig. Jedoch ist auch $WordPress-Adresse/wp-json/wp/v2/ dann nicht mehr erreichbar.

Eine Idee warum?


----------



## ikosaeder (20. November 2019)

Das kann ich dir nicht sagen, ohne die Ordnerstruktur und die Pfadaufrufe genau zu vergleichen. 
Die Frage ist, ob du den Fehler im Backend selbst beheben kannst, oder die Einstellungen aus dem Eingangspost verwendest, die ja funktionieren.


----------



## crazy_chicken (20. November 2019)

Also im Backend kann man sowie ich es verstehe, den Fehler nicht beheben.
Nur frage ich mich, warum nach Änderung der Website-Adresse die $WordPress-Adresse/wp-json/wp/v2/..
dann nicht mehr funktioniert.


----------



## ikosaeder (20. November 2019)

Was heißt funktioniert nicht mehr. Ich dachte es wird $Webseite-Adresse aufgerufen.


----------



## crazy_chicken (20. November 2019)

ja, es wird $Webseite-Adresse/wp-json/wp/v2/.. aufgerufen, jedoch finktioniert auch gleichzeitig $WordPress-Adresse/wp-json/wp/v2/..  nicht mehr, wenn man diese im URL aufruft. Beide werden zu 404 weitergeleitet.


----------



## ikosaeder (20. November 2019)

Liegt denn das Skript in einem der beiden Pfade?


----------



## crazy_chicken (20. November 2019)

Das ist das ja, REST API wird ja manuel gebildet, sodass dieser Pfad eig auf dem Server gar nicht existier


----------



## ikosaeder (20. November 2019)

Ich kann dir nicht mehr folgen. Dein Client fordert Daten von einem Server an, die URL auf dem Client ist vorgegeben als $Webseite-Adresse/wp-json.
Was macht der Server mit der Anfrage? Gibt es da ein redirect/rewrite?


----------

